# Dear Jerry: Celebrating the Music of Jerry Garcia



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

Various Artists
Dear Jerry: Celebrating the Music of Jerry Garcia

Release Date October 14, 2016
Duration02:25:13
Genre
Pop/Rock
Styles
Album Rock
Blues-Rock
Country-Rock
Folk-Rock
Jam Bands
Psychedelic/Garage
Rock & Roll
Roots Rock

.5


----------

